# ProPEAT 13-5-8



## bushwacked (May 21, 2020)

Didnt see another spot around here to talk fertilizer ... so please feel free to move to correct spot.

I have zoysia palisades and 40 different types of bermuda in the back ... I need something like the 13-5-8 for general maintaining, but was curious if anyone has used it before? I am looking to upgrade from the scotts southern lawn stuff and step up my game ...

Here is a link to it ... I was screwing around on youtube and saw it come up from the Ginja and never heard of it so figured I would ask ... 
https://yardmastery.com/collections/fertilizers-granular/products/propeat-13-5-8-carbon-90-plus

Seems like it could be decent ??

If thats not quality stuff, what else should I be looking at?


----------

